# San Antonio Tx bow hunting



## Bluearcher07 (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anyone know how far far from the 1604 and 281 do you have to be to bow hunt.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

You may get an answer here...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=85


----------



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

depends on the size of the property, there are still some large privately owned propertys inside the city limits that can be hunted on.


----------

